# first time use of router on maple...mistakes



## Mimielam (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi,

Well I watched how to videos and got the router out of the box. first I practices on a 2x3 and that came out good.

I took out my 1x3 piece of maple...I wanted to round off the edge. 
Mistake number 1: I set the wood upside on my workmate bench and routed one pass. Not understanding how to set the depth...I just locked down the plunge router so that I could see the entire bit.....

I just kept on passing...the more I did that the worst it got.

Now before I go on...let me tell you I think I should of laid the piece of wood on the flat side and clamped it. Then I should of set the depth lower and increaded it a little at a time. I burnt the wood, the routing is not straight and it is really not smooth.

Can someone tell me how to save that piece of wood. (actually two pieces the same)...I want to use these to frame the bottom of a tv cabinet. Both pieces must be Identical cause they will be jointed..two piece on the side one in the front.

hope I explained this well...I wish I knew how to put of picture of this.

Mimie


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Mimi, to post a picture, scroll down from the posting edit window. You'll see a "Manage Attachments" button. Click on that, and you can upload a picture from your computer.

Without knowing the design of the TV stand, and seeing what the routed boards look like, it's hard to tell whether you can salvage the pieces for use on the stand.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mimielam

Just more help how to post pictures on the forum 

http://www.routerforums.com/17385-post1.html



==========


Mimielam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well I watched how to videos and got the router out of the box. first I practices on a 2x3 and that came out good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Mimie: I think you should fasten the 2x3 stock to a scrap board with some double faced tape, and fasten the scrap to your bench or workmate. Adjust your router to round off the edge of the board and run the router around the edges that you want rounded. That should be done accross the grain then with the grain, that will help to
not chipout on the ends as you route. You should guide the router in a counter clockwise movement. Light cuts can be made deeper but heavy cuts make it hard to put the material back. Hope this helps. Woodnut65


----------



## Mimielam (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi,

Thank you for the help and suggestions. I'll try to post a picture this weekend. I don't have a shop and must do the routing outside. In Quebec the weather is not so great these days so as soon as I can I'll try fixing my mistake. Actually one of the piece of wood is not so bad I could probably just sand it down a bit....the other one where I kept on making passes at the same length is about 1/4 shorter...I mightjust keep that for another project and start over. 

I also went down to the lumber store and the guy at the lumber counter showed me how they attached the fix router to a really simple table. I'll build that out of material I have until I can afford making a better one. I figure once I get to use the router more often I'll know what I really need for the projects I want to use it for. For now I just need a hole in a bord and an ajustable simple fence.

again thanks for the info and help
Mimie


----------



## Mimielam (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you for the info. When I get a chance I'll post a picture of my project. I don't really have a workshop, I'm starting out...I just tought makin a cabinet was a simple project....turns out I had to buy tools....now my project is sitting in midle of the living room and my tools are stored all over the place. After spending lots of time on how to make a router extension or table....I sort of got fed up and bought a small router table. I find it great and it helps. Making cabinet looks simple but without the right tools and set up it's a bit challenging. Everytime I want to work on my project, I've got to read and read how to do such and such thing, I watch videos....and experiment. Now I really understand the mesure twice cut once....I've had to adapt my cabinet so many times because of cutting mistakes...I started out with a simple drawing and it changed so many times. 

the silly mistake I did on the piece of maple...ah...well once I had the table I just turn the wood over and routed the hedge....I realized I was not using a round over bit but another one that actually looks nice....the piece of wood was not perfectly staight...so I always had an uneven routed edge....now I'm at learning featherboard usage....so many little details to learn. support outfeed,,,,push blocks,,,,dust,,,,naming the bits,,,,what there used for,,,adapting space to work,,,how to make framed flat panel doors without having to buy more stuff....maple is so expensive...should have got (merisier) but they did not have this at my regional lumber store....anyways I'll know for the futur.

Now I'm fed up of seeing the undone cabinet but know that if I want to do this right I really have to find a space to work....I have a small shed in the garden,(8x8) its not isolated, not heated, no electricity...it's also filled with junk and the floor is surounded by water cause the snow is melting.(well thank god the warm weather is comming) 

I can't do this indoors, my basement is fisnished with carpet and my dauthers room is down there ....

sorry about the long message and thank you for the help and this forum, I'm learning a lot.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Mimie.


----------

